# recherche tablette tactile (ipad) HS



## calvinozor (1 Mai 2011)

bonjour,
 je suis  étudiant aux beaux arts d'Angers, en 4eme année ART,  et donc artiste sculpteur.
J'ai un projet de sculpture. Pour réaliser cette dernière, j'aimerais savoir si vous auriez dans vos stock d'électronique Hors Service, une tablette tactile ( genre ipad).
Il s'agit bien sur d'un objet hors service, d'on vous ne feriez rien d'autre que vous en débarrasser...Je suis prêt à vous l'acheter une somme symbolique, mais mon petit budget d'étudiant me fait dire que si je peu vous débarrasser se sera avec plaisir!!
merci de votre aide!


----------



## worldice (1 Mai 2011)

Sur Ebay, tu peux trouver des iPads (ou autre produit) HS pour des sommes modiques normalement. Cherche bien.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h06 ----------

J'ai commencé à chercher mais j'ai pas trop trouvé... Sinon, tu peux peut-être trouver des tablettes Chinoises ou Japonaises copiant l'iPad pour quelques 10e d'euros.


----------



## calvinozor (1 Mai 2011)

> J'ai commencé à chercher mais j'ai pas trop trouvé... Sinon, tu peux peut-être trouver des tablettes Chinoises ou Japonaises copiant l'iPad pour quelques 10e d'euros.



merci de t'as reponse, j'avais pensez a cette solution mais mes recherches reste pour l'instant vainnes...si tu as des adresse à me communiquer, je suis prenneur !!

merci encore


----------



## Lamar (7 Mai 2011)

A mon avis, artistiquement parlant, utiliser une tablette chinoise fonctionnelle peut avoir un impact très fort.

(sinon, pourrais-tu faire l'effort de te relire, parce que certaines fautes que tu fais ne sont pas des fautes d'orthographe, mais plutôt des fautes d'inattention, cela a beau être un forum, un minimum de respect de ceux qui te lisent n'est pas inutile )

(et je ne veux pas lancer de débat sur l'orthographe, ni être désagréable avec notre ami étudiant, mais je demande juste un peu de relecture pour être de ne pas laisser passer une faute par mot pratiquement, surtout qu'avec le correcteur orthographique intégré à MacOs, le message de notre ami doit être pas mal souligné en rouge je pense).


----------

